# 2 hours and $330 dollars later......



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

MAC snacked on my credit card (snacked= mini haul)


*Eyes:*
Texture e/s
Coppering e/s
Shale e/s
Juxt e/s
Paradisco e/s
Mythology e/s
Sable e/s
Antiqued e/s
Nylon e/s
All That Glitters e/s

*Brows:*
Brow Crayon in Spiked

*Liners:*
Liquid Liner in PowerPlum
Powerpoint liner in Engraved

*Lips:*
Viva Glam V l/g
Portside creamstick liner
Odyssey l/s

*Face:*
Medium Deep Mineralize Foundation/ Loose
Deep Dark Skinfinish Bronzer

*Fragrance:*
Turquatic Heat








(top to bottom; left to right: paradisco, nylon, coppering, all the glitters, texture, juxt, antiqued, sable, mythology)
engraved (liner) & spiked (brow crayon)






(i accitdentally left this one out of the pic. oops..... this is shale)





Bronzer in Deep Dark & Mineralize Foundation in Medium Deep





*i forgot to take individ pics of: portside l/l , viva glam V l/g, Odyssey l/s, powerplum liquid liner and turquatic heat fragrance but they're in the main pic*




*i also went to MAC last saturday and got e/s's: Nocturnelle, Trax, Carbon, e/l in teddy & another #224 brush (an ex disgusting ass roommate stole my last one) so i consider that to be part of my little mini haul


----------



## boba (Feb 13, 2009)

wow a lot of neutrals. great haul.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boba* 

 
_wow a lot of neutrals. great haul._

 
thanks!!
i think they were much needed because everything i already have is just so damn bright and colorful. lol! i'm usually left trying to tone the brighter colors down for work so i think this will make it easier.


----------



## n_c (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice haul! I love turquatic.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 13, 2009)

Great buys! Enjoy 'em!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Enjoy 'em!_

 
do you know when i got home from buying all that i ran up to my room and just played. sat indian style and everything. lol!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 13, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 13, 2009)

OH THE JEALOUSY! 

Now I want to haul too.


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love Coppering. Enjoy your haul!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_OH THE JEALOUSY! 

Now I want to haul too._

 
shit, i want to get a haul from YOUR collection!! hahahahaha!!!
you go haul and leave your door unlocked so i can come get my next haul


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool haul!! I've been wanting some neutral e/s so I might get All That Glitters, Shale, and Nylon soon.


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 14, 2009)

awesome haul! many of your shadows are gorgeous colors have fun :]


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 16, 2009)

nice haul!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 16, 2009)

wow!! your going to be having so much fun with your new yummies!! <33


----------

